# School me on telehandlers



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

It's not so much the pulling as the stopping


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

kiteman said:


> It's not so much the pulling as the stopping


Your right, (don't ask how I know) thank God for good trailer brakes, and an Allison transmission.

The engine in the semi we have is actually less hp than our dura max trucks but handles the weight and the braking *alot *better.

Mike


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I pulled my 844 many, many times behind my Duramax and even though the trailer brakes worked, the weight was not safe for a 1 ton, period. However, due to DOT and tight enforcement, plus wanting a safer rig, i bout the '87 International 1900, DT466 naturally aspirated (190 hp), and straight 5 speed handle the 24k telehandlers with ease and no worries with full air brakes all around.


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

Joasis, similar setup, mine is a 1984 model year International 1954, 466 with 13spd Spicer. 34,000 original miles, always garaged. I pull a 30 ft 32,000 # deck over. 

Mine is a former government truck so it's built heavy.

Mike


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My Lull will probably only get moved 3-4 times per year. I have an excavator friend who hauls it for $80/hr. Average trip ends up costing about $200.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Warren said:


> My Lull will probably only get moved 3-4 times per year. I have an excavator friend who hauls it for $80/hr. Average trip ends up costing about $200.


Same here Warren. We use a local excavating contractor to move ours. Might get moved 2-3 times a year for a couple hundred a pop.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I get mine moved the same way for about 250 and I don't have to be there.He takes the plank and boom extension, too. But I have to have it moved almost every house.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

We move every few weeks. Sometimes multiple jobs which is why I have 2 lifts. Ability to move them is part of my business.


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, but the advantage, er... disadvantage of having your own hauler is you will always find another piece of equipment you just gotta have!:thumbup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I am kind of looking for a nicer haul truck. One with maybe an automatic, air, power steering.....you know...a few creature comforts....


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

Joasis said:


> I am kind of looking for a nicer haul truck. One with maybe an automatic, air, power steering.....you know...a few creature comforts....


Oh yeah, I'm envisioning a Peterbuilt with air ride, auto-shift, jake-brake, :thumbup::thumbup:and the ability to get out of the truck at the end of the day without feeling like you just ran a marathon! 

Mike


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

New Dodge 3500 RC dually is rated for 30k with a bed hitch??? Could a single axle dump with a 10 ton tag handle a average telehandler?? We have asingle axle now, but it's a Gas with juice brakes, not quite enough power.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

If you can take the weight, I'd say do it anyway. Who cares if you are slow?


I used to own a tandem axle f880 with a 477 Cu gasser. And juice brakes.

I regularly loaded 33'000 lb on the back and it did ok. It had a 5+4 twin stick, so I was busy. :laughing:


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

JT Wood said:


> If you can take the weight, I'd say do it anyway. Who cares if you are slow?
> 
> 
> I used to own a tandem axle f880 with a 477 Cu gasser. And juice brakes.
> ...


Unfortunately, the DOT guys have had their sense of humor surgically removed at the Academy

Mindsets like that^ are why lawyers stay busy.

Mike


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

oldschoolcarp said:


> Unfortunately, the DOT guys have had their sense of humor surgically removed at the Academy
> 
> Mindsets like that^ are why lawyers stay busy.
> 
> Mike


What are you talking about? I was perfectly legal. It was certified every year and i went through the scales regularly. 

The point was, being low on power should not preclude a truck being suitable for the task. Especially if it's only for occasional use and you already own the truck


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I pay 2-400$ depending where I'm getting moved to. Machine plus attachments I'm near 36000lbs. I move at least once a month. Sometimes it's weekly. I can't justify owing the equipment to move it. Considering buying a genie boom as well and the float can put it on the truck and do it all one shot.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

So...what does it cost? I pay $700 a year to tag the tractor, and the trailer is non expiring. This years inspection will be $300 since they have to do 2 trailer axle wheel seals. Insurance is about $50 a month. So under $2000...all tax deductible. I paid $5500 for the truck and trailer, and have installed 6 tires on the trailer at $225 a pop. The $5500 is being depreciated, and the tires are deductible. Fuel is deductible. 

So less the $2000 a year to own it "in service". I would guess it makes 6 mpg, and thus is only slightly more expensive, but completely legal, then using my 1 ton and gooseneck. 

Safety of great brakes? Priceless. Being legal in a DOT check, even better.


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

JT Wood said:


> What are you talking about? I was perfectly legal. It was certified every year and i went through the scales regularly.
> 
> The point was, being low on power should not preclude a truck being suitable for the task. Especially if it's only for occasional use and you already own the truck


Sorry, I must have misunderstood you. I thought we were talking about lack of braking ability, not power. My dura max trucks have twice the power of my international, but not anywhere close to the brakes. I would rather see a truck hauling a tele handler with great brakes than one with a lot of power.

A dually pickup/ mini dump hauling a lull at 24000 lbs on a trailer weighing 8000 lbs behind a truck weighing 10000 lbs is overweight no matter how much you pay in license fees. And that is where the lawyers would have a great time, God forbid an accident occurred. 

Legal, yes, a good idea, no.


Mike


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

oldschoolcarp said:


> Sorry, I must have misunderstood you. I thought we were talking about lack of braking ability, not power. My dura max trucks have twice the power of my international, but not anywhere close to the brakes. I would rather see a truck hauling a tele handler with great brakes than one with a lot of power.
> 
> A dually pickup/ mini dump hauling a lull at 24000 lbs on a trailer weighing 8000 lbs behind a truck weighing 10000 lbs is overweight no matter how much you pay in license fees. And that is where the lawyers would have a great time, God forbid an accident occurred.
> 
> ...


No mine was a tandem axle grain truck originally. 

The brakes worked really good actually. It was just a fuel pig and gutless It was a tandem f880. Like this one.


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

Understood, I was attempting to address the op's question re: a dually.

WI DOT particularly will crucify you unless everything is perfect.:no:

Mike


----------

